# Where does BuyVMs DDoS Protection come from now?



## Mun (Sep 19, 2013)

I was searching all over, and well I couldn't figure it out. Have they moved fully in house?

(maybe they should put it on the wiki!)

Mun


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 19, 2013)

CNServers still in Vegas >_>


----------



## Mun (Sep 19, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> CNServers still in Vegas >_>


Damn, I thought you were back hauling it from LA or somewhere......

Mun


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 19, 2013)

Mun said:


> Damn, I thought you were back hauling it from LA or somewhere......
> 
> Mun


Heh, sorry, worded that poorly.  "Our Vegas deployment still uses CNServers" would've been more accurate.  It is backhauled through CNS out of Oregon, so the additional latency is minimal.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Sep 19, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> Heh, sorry, worded that poorly.  "Our Vegas deployment still uses CNServers" would've been more accurate.  It is backhauled through CNS out of Oregon, so the additional latency is minimal.


Do you plan to do in-house any time soon?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 19, 2013)

Sorry, but we have no interest in hosting skid blogs.


----------



## Francisco (Sep 19, 2013)

It might move to LA at a later time, depending on how things go with Staminus on the east coast 

We've been told 'really really soon' for the east coast deployment. According to the owner they're just finalizing their staff PXE deployment.

Francisco


----------



## RiotSecurity (Sep 19, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> Sorry, but we have no interest in hosting skid blogs.


Oh, so you're taking down your website then?


----------



## Tux (Sep 19, 2013)

HellCNServers

Looking forward to direct Choopa and east coast protection! Staminus has a nice network IMHO.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Sep 19, 2013)

Tux said:


> HellCNServers
> 
> Looking forward to direct Choopa and east coast protection! Staminus has a nice network IMHO.


Choopa? haha.

You're kidding right?


----------



## Tux (Sep 19, 2013)

RiotSecurity said:


> Choopa? haha.
> 
> You're kidding right?


I think Fran said that he'd go Choopa when his CC contract is up.


----------



## Francisco (Sep 19, 2013)

Tux said:


> HellCNServers
> 
> Looking forward to direct Choopa and east coast protection! Staminus has a nice network IMHO.


Choopa isn't till next year remember.

Francisco


----------



## RiotSecurity (Sep 19, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Choopa isn't till next year remember.
> 
> 
> Francisco


Well, good luck. Choopa is horrible just FYI.

Can't even stand 10Gbps, let alone 1Gbps.


----------



## drmike (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm surprised about the Choopa limitations.  Out of my scope of focus though.    

Found their network to perform quite well as a user and good peering.


----------



## Francisco (Sep 19, 2013)

RiotSecurity said:


> Well, good luck. Choopa is horrible just FYI.
> 
> Can't even stand 10Gbps, let alone 1Gbps.


We're not using Choopa for filtering 

Choopa's network is incredibly huge so I wouldn't worry too much. They run pretty bitchin' SLA on it all.

We'd simply haul from Staminus to our Choopa rack instead of to Buffalo, no biggy!

Francisco


----------



## Tux (Sep 19, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Choopa isn't till next year remember.
> 
> 
> Francisco


Oh, I know that


----------



## concerto49 (Sep 19, 2013)

Yeah what's wrong with Choopa? They don't advertise DDoS protection do they?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 19, 2013)

Just a butthurt troll.  Disregard.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Sep 19, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> Yeah what's wrong with Choopa? They don't advertise DDoS protection do they?


They did last time I checked(2 months ago)


----------



## Mun (Sep 19, 2013)

Can I get in some of that LA action?

Mun


----------

